# Easiest Way TO ADD POWER SERVICE



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

**********************
I use 3 ounces per 5 gallon of diesel.
Here is the easiest way to do it.
Pour 9 ounces of Power Service from the white bottle into a baby bottle.
Take a black felt tip marker and mark the 3 6 and 9 oz measurements on the baby bottle.
Once you\'ve done this you will never have to mess with cleaning up a funnel and measuring cup again after adding the 3 ounces of power service to the 5 gallon can of diesel fuel.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
MY FIRST CAR http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chev5003.htm
OUR FIRST CAR http://www.hubcapcafe.com/ocs/pages01/chev6003.htm
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------

